# Wife Stopped Payment!!



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Husband and I went over details and cost for a secod bathroom. They live in a smallish mobile home and she insisted he add a bath.

Anyway, we agreed on $2,995. to install it in one of his storage areas. I did the installation, he approved the finished product and wrote me a check.


The wife did a "Stop-Payment' on the check! WTF is it with some women????? Was she expecting somathing like the Taj Mahal for $2,995.?????




















Notice it even has reading material and a basin for washing her hands.










Subdued lighting for an intimate feel. Nice water bucket, exchangable with the one now under the downspout.










Nice selection of reading material.




Where did I go wrong?? The toilet is even a top of the line Craftsman unit!:whistling


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

As far as I can tell, you went far above and beyond anyones expectations.

Demand payment or put a lien on it!:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe the cherub was just 
too "artsy" for her taste?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

No wonder she stopped payment, the lav is a different color than the potty.


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> No wonder she stopped payment, the lav is a different color than the potty.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
leave to the toilet killer to come up with that!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Maybe the cherub was just
> too "artsy" for her taste?


Repossess the Cherub immediately! Don't give it back until they pay for it!


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

some customers you just can't please!!!!!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Well....if you weren't a roofer man, you could have submitted your portfolio on this job to Kitchens and Baths...I just know you would have made the cover!. And after the reviews, the housewife would have been pleased to pay you!


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Found out why she was mad. I cut her prize flowers and put them in a vase. I didn't notice they weren't in the pictures. She had a hizzy because 1. I trampled what I didn't cut, or 2. I cut all I didn't trample. She still doesn't want to pay! :furious:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I am afraid to ask what the bar and chain oil is for!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It's because the toilet isn't up to code...you can't be using 5 gallons per flush!:no::no:

How in the hell did you ever get your final inspection (you did pull a permit....didn't you???):shutup:

J


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

You forgot to texture the ceiling. Some rookies.:blink:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

well at least there is enough ventilation so no fan is required:laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to ask. Did you get any referrals from that job?


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

2 of his buddies have already given me down payments for their additions. It passed inspection after I replaced the towels, rags, soap and toothbrushes she removed out of spite or sumtin.

Maybe Susan B. from here could give me some input. Maybe it's a woman thing????? Husband and his buddies used it and loved it. None of us can figure out what's wrong with HER.??????:whistling

Still waiting for my money!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Never seen that fancy stuff on a roll. We always use the reatin' material.


----------



## brooksh (May 24, 2008)

I'd be afraid that the blocks would give and fall on me while I was on the pot.


----------



## Trimcat (Jun 8, 2007)

Most people in a trailer don't even HAVE a second bathroom. What's her problem.


----------



## TooledUp (May 1, 2008)

$2995? I hope the floor covering was included in that price! It looks like an expensive one using all natural materials.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Tinner, do us all a favor.*
*Post those pics on C-list with an ad for bath additions for short cash.*
*I'd drop dead laughing, but I bet you get some response.*


----------

